# Oriental to Ocracoke



## Sagui (Jan 24, 2009)

I am making a trip from Oriental to Ocracoke Island the third week in May. I am planning on taking a week and meandering my way and taking a few days in different places. I will have my 12 year old nephew with me for the first few days who has never sailed before, so I am planning on making a few short stops at the beginning of the trip. My plan as of now is as follows:

Day 1: Oriental to Beaufort
Day 2: Beaufort to Cape Lookout for a night out at anchor
Day 3: Cape Lookout to Harkers Island to drop of 12 year old nephew and then on to Ocracoke 

This is where my questions begin. Assume I am leaving Harkers island by lunch on day 3. Assume I have 5 days to wonder from Harkers Island to Ocracoke and then back to Oriental. I would love advice or ideas as to recommended anchorages, marinas, and days to spend in different places with time to explore. Take in mind I would like to see the old reliable spots, and also some of the hidden ones that anyone might know.

I am in a 28' Lancer that only draws 3 feet, so water depth is not usually a problem. Thanks in advance for any help.

Chas


----------



## southernsmoke (Mar 11, 2008)

Sorry to barge in, but I am also interested in the oriental to ocracoke trip, although I'll be going straight there and back with the only stop being at either of these ports. If anyone has any links or advice, please post it. I'm very new to sailing and this will be the longest trip I have made so far. Also a 27' boat, but I draw 4'6


----------



## xort (Aug 4, 2006)

ActiveCaptain

Cruisers Net your best source for up to date information on the Waterway - Home

Salty Southeast Cruisers' Net ~ Your home for all the cruising news along the ICW


----------



## TSOJOURNER (Dec 16, 1999)

I'm not yet able to post a link, but if you visit carolinacurrents.com and search on "Ocracoke', the article 'Float Your Boat to Ocracoke' covers visiting the island by boat. It's a great destination and an easy daysail from Oriental.


----------



## camaraderie (May 22, 2002)

Joel73 made the trip from Oriental to Ocracoke last summer and may be able to give you some pointers. Give him a PM.


----------



## rdstanley (Sep 23, 2006)

southernsmoke said:


> Sorry to barge in, but I am also interested in the oriental to ocracoke trip, although I'll be going straight there and back with the only stop being at either of these ports. If anyone has any links or advice, please post it. I'm very new to sailing and this will be the longest trip I have made so far. Also a 27' boat, but I draw 4'6


Oriental a great place to sail to but be very careful on the approach to Oriental. The channel can and will move, in fact many of the marks are temporary and it can get very shallow real quick.

You'll love the experience but please be careful. The Pamlico Sound can get rough really quick. I did the Ocracoke Regatta last June, which by the way is an excellent way to get used to crossing the sound as there are other boats nearby, and we went from 10 kt winds and very light seas to in excess of 40 kt with 4 ft seas in a matter of minutes. Due to the relativey long fetch and shallow waters things can become dangerous really quickly.

I've been told that when my father was stationed at Coast Guard Station Elizabeth City they received more calls for assistance from the Pamlico and Albemarle Sounds than from the ocean.

As long as you're prepared it's a great trip. Have fun.


----------



## Sagui (Jan 24, 2009)

Thanks for all of the input. The Float Your boat to Ocracoke is great! Looks like May can't come too soon. Thanks for the weather advice. I am having another reef put in my sail as we speak.


----------



## livesonjura (Jan 9, 2009)

About 5 mi. from Oriental on the way to Ocracoke is South River (south side of the Neuse). Anchor out there, it's well protected and kinda interesting. The entrance is a bit worrisome, but once inside you're ok. Head down river 3 or 4 miles. In summer beware of black flies, horrible humidity and crab traps. But in May, I think you're ok.


----------



## SecondWindNC (Dec 29, 2008)

Should be a fun trip. Very nice sailing area, and Ocracoke is just simply a cool place to visit for a sailor. 

I've made the trip to Ocracoke from Washington, NC several times but haven't really done any gunkholing around the sound, so I can't help you much there. Anchoring overnight at Cape Lookout will also be a neat part of the trip.

Like others have said, keep an eye on the weather, as the sound can get choppy quickly. And have fun with Bigfoot Slough - you gotta love an entrance channel that doubles back on itself.


----------



## Angelgal918 (Feb 2, 2009)

So glad to hear from my neck of the woods! the Ocracoke trip is one that's on my top priority list now that my dad and I have a boat. All previous posts on Pamlico apply, though.

Although, I'm suprised no one's mentioned Portsmouth Island, only accessible by boat. It's right across the inlet from Ocracoke. Don't know how the sailing is there, though. I've heard there's a bit of a ghost town at Portsmouth village.


----------



## mazzy (Mar 11, 2006)

Clairborne Young's Cruising Guide was very informative for us last year, though weather kept us in the Pamlico River. Cruisers Net  for up to date info is good, as well as active captain, pointed out by xort
Mike


----------

